# Don Simon, Dry white wines, opinions and suggestions



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Sorry if this isn't the place for this sort of post - I understand if it gets deleted!

I need some help finding _real_ dry wines in Spain (Malaga specifically, which I assume makes it more difficult since the local wine is sweet).

Since we've been here we've been drinking Don Simon white wine since it's the only dryish wine we can find. It's getting to me now because our friends all keep commenting on how it's just for cooking and it makes me feel, well... a bit crap. I can also taste it's not great, but it still tastes better than nearly everything else we've tried.

I ask for seco in bars and what I get is to me semi-dulce at best. I've even had the odd wine that's "makes me heave, pour it down the drain now" undrinkable. The best I've found are a few cavas but they're not something for everyday drinking... So we just come back to Don Simon because when it's so cheap, why spend more of things we don't like?

Anyway I guess my questions are...

Anyone else actually _like_ drinking Don Simon?!

And does anyone have suggestions of legitimately dry, crisp wines we can get in supermarkets?

Gracias!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm not much of a wine drinker, in fact I hate red wine (yes I know... why the hell am I in Spain and not drinking the tinto....), but I do like a nice glass of dry white with my paella or cabrito.
Try asking for a Verdejo seco, that is probably about as good as you will get here, and a far better option than Don Simon!


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Overandout said:


> I'm not much of a wine drinker, in fact I hate red wine (yes I know... why the hell am I in Spain and not drinking the tinto....), but I do like a nice glass of dry white with my paella or cabrito.
> Try asking for a Verdejo seco, that is probably about as good as you will get here, and a far better option than Don Simon!


Damn - so are you saying I'm pretty much out of luck with dry whites? I don't hate red at all (I actually end up ordering it in bars more now because I've been so disappointed with the whites) but I much prefer white - especially in the heat!

Thank you, I'll give Verdejo a go 🤞


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Not sure I'd say out of luck, but I think that your observation about the best dry whites round here being Cavas is quite an astute one. So I'm not going to say that you are mistaken in your initial view. Nothing wrong with drinking Cava either!
That said, I'll be following this to see if there's an alternative suggestion given. 
I have also enjoyed Rueda as a white wine on the dry side, I think it comes from the same grape or region as Verdejo, but alas I am quite ignorant in these respects so can't give more details without Googling.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Lots of good Spanish dry wines, browse the supermarket and read labels. Barbadillo from Cadiz area is good. Is Don Simon the one in cartons?


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Isobella said:


> Lots of good Spanish dry wines, browse the supermarket and read labels. Barbadillo from Cadiz area is good. Is Don Simon the one in cartons?


I do read the labels but either they don't say, or they say seco and it's not. Grrr 

I will add Barbadillo to my list of ones to try though, thank you.

And yes Don Simon is in a carton. The expensive 1.45 cartons though so... that makes it okay? Maybe?! We've also tried the stuff that's 1 euro. Its only use is to make Don Simon taste fancy.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There is an excellent and varied selection of dry white wines available at any supermarket or local bodega.
try a Rueda or Albariño. You can get a very pleasant bottle for 6 euros upward. If your preference is for sparkling, there are many varieties of Cava. Make sure the word ’Brut’ appears on the label.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Overandout said:


> Not sure I'd say out of luck, but I think that your observation about the best dry whites round here being Cavas is quite an astute one. So I'm not going to say that you are mistaken in your initial view. Nothing wrong with drinking Cava either!
> That said, I'll be following this to see if there's an alternative suggestion given.
> I have also enjoyed Rueda as a white wine on the dry side, I think it comes from the same grape or region as Verdejo, but alas I am quite ignorant in these respects so can't give more details without Googling.



Verdejo is a grape variety. I am at this very moment enjoying a marquis de Cáceres Rueda Verdejo with my lunch 😌😌


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

mrypg9 said:


> There is an excellent and varied selection of dry white wines available at any supermarket or local bodega.
> try a Rueda or Albariño. You can get a very pleasant bottle for 6 euros upward. If your preference is for sparkling, there are many varieties of Cava. Make sure the word ’Brut’ appears on the label.


Excellent, thank you 

My fallback so far has been Cava, but something about having bubbles as an everyday drink doesn't sit right with me (maybe I need to get over that). I still think of it as something for celebrating - even if the thing I'm celebrating is just Friday night!

And maybe the price point is where I'm going wrong. I tend to spend around 5 euros on a bottle. When supermarkets have so many bottles cheaper than 5 euros I thought 5 euros was basically splashing out. I've no issue paying more for a good wine though. I just want to stop wasting money on bottles that turn out to be a huge disappointment.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Amy123123 said:


> Excellent, thank you
> 
> My fallback so far has been Cava, but something about having bubbles as an everyday drink doesn't sit right with me (maybe I need to get over that). I still think of it as something for celebrating - even if the thing I'm celebrating is just Friday night!
> 
> And maybe the price point is where I'm going wrong. I tend to spend around 5 euros on a bottle. When supermarkets have so many bottles cheaper than 5 euros I thought 5 euros was basically splashing out. I've no issue paying more for a good wine though. I just want to stop wasting money on bottles that turn out to be a huge disappointment.


I decided about a year ago to drink less and spend more on better quality wines. Some of the ten euros plus wines I’ve tried have been very enjoyable, others disappointing. But then I’m no expert and in the end it’s a matter of taste, imho.

As mentioned above, Barbadillo is a good ‘quaffing’ wine, it’s fairly local to me. I live in Malaga Province and we have locally grown wines but I find the reds heavy and I’ve yet to come across a Malaga white. Catalonian whites are good too.

Cheap cava is a big no- no. I looked in our local Carrefour this morning and there was a huge range with prices from under two euros to silly money.
If you prefer dry wines a good Sherry might suit. An ice cold fino on a hot day or any day .....Try Fina la Ińa or Pedro Jimenez.

Buy a book and read up about Spanish wines. Before I came to Spain I rarely drank Spanish wine so it was interesting learning about them and enjoyable trying them. Before I moved to Spain Ilived in the Czech Republic where 99% of the wines were disgusting. Czech beer made up for that although a glass of Budvar or Pilsner is so heavy it’s a meal in itself.


----------



## lard_ascending (Sep 16, 2020)

mrypg9 said:


> There is an excellent and varied selection of dry white wines available at any supermarket or local bodega.
> try a Rueda or Albariño. You can get a very pleasant bottle for 6 euros upward. If your preference is for sparkling, there are many varieties of Cava. Make sure the word ’Brut’ appears on the label.


Rueda is my favourite. I think Chardonnay is a bit too fruity and sometimes gives me a headache. For me, Albariño is overrated and very expensive for what it is. An ex-colleague from Galicia told me that it used to be very cheap before it became fashionable.

On the topic of reds, I have recenly discovered TORO ( grape - Tinto de Toro) from the Zamora region and also wines from the Ribera de Guadiana ( Badajoz ) but the latterare not common in supermarkets.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Just realised, I wrote Pedro Jimenez when I meant Tío Pepe....Pedro Jiménez is sweet and sticky. My local restaurant uses it to make a sauce over postres with ice cream.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Verdejo/Rueda is my dry white of choice, widely available and reasonably priced (less than €3 in supermarkets). In summer I drink it with agua con gas as a long drink. Barbadillo sells at around €3.50 and is made in Sanlúcar de Barrameda (Cadiz province), so I don't know how widely available it is elsewhere. Alboriño is another good one, from Galicia. One I can't get on with for some reason is white Rioja. Tastes a bit sour.

Don Simón is for cooking ...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Just realised, I wrote Pedro Jimenez when I meant Tío Pepe....Pedro Jiménez is sweet and sticky. My local restaurant uses it to make a sauce over postres with ice cream.


I use it to make a very nice sauce for pork loin. Haven't tried it with ice cream!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lard_ascending said:


> . For me, Albariño is overrated and very expensive for what it is. An ex-colleague from Galicia told me that it used to be very cheap before it became fashionable.



I remember when Rioja first appeared in our local Co-op around 1978-9. It cost less than £1 a bottle if I remember correctly. Back then few people had heard of it. After a while the word got round that it was a very pleasant wine and it appeared in wine reviews in The Guardian. Of course the price shot up.

I have in my hand a wine list from long defunct Victoria Wine, 1981. The priciest Rioja Alta, £3.39.
Moët et Chandon 1975, £10.50. Vintage Krug 1975, £20.50. Dom Perignon, £22.50..........


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Alcalaina said:


> Don Simón is for cooking ...


Ah this just makes me feel **** again... we use it for cooking, and we use it for drinking... I guess we're just tasteless Brits! I've had so many far worse wines. I've bought wines for 5 euros thinking "if it's bad I can cook with it" that have been so bad I couldn't even fathom cooking with them. Drain. Gone.

Though seriously. I just want to be able to buy wine I can really enjoy.

Thank you for all the suggestions everyone. I will be trying them all and will report back. I really, really hope I can find a few that fit my (I guess fussier than I thought) tastebuds.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

mrypg9 said:


> If you prefer dry wines a good Sherry might suit.


Sherry? Dry? What sherries have I been trying?! I've never had a sherry I could actually drink. 

It's a fortified wine, no? Which I always thought was sweet...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Amy123123 said:


> Sherry? Dry? What sherries have I been trying?! I've never had a sherry I could actually drink.
> 
> It's a fortified wine, no? Which I always thought was sweet...


Yes, some sherries are sweet. But as I said, there are excellent bone dry sherries as well as ‘medium’.
And it is indeed a fortified wine.

As I suggested earlier, if you are seriously interested in learning about and discovering the many different Spanish wines, you need to do some reading and hands- on experimenting.
Much more fun....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I use it to make a very nice sauce for pork loin. Haven't tried it with ice cream!


I will try it with roast pork😏


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Amy123123 said:


> Sherry? Dry? What sherries have I been trying?! I've never had a sherry I could actually drink.
> 
> It's a fortified wine, no? Which I always thought was sweet...


Fino sherry is dry. Amontillado is less dry and Oloroso is very sweet (those aren't brands or makers, just the Spanish terms for the types of sherry - there are others but those are the most common. Not keen on any of them personally but fino is better than the others. It's very pale in colour.









Sherry types


Sherry is series of traditional fortified wines, produced in an area in the province of Andalucia, in the south of Spain. The denomination of origin is one of the oldest in Spain. The production area traditionally consisted of the so-called sherry triangle formed by the cities Jerez de la...




www.sherrynotes.com


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Fino sherry is dry. Amontillado is less dry and Oloroso is very sweet (those aren't brands or makers, just the Spanish terms for the types of sherry - there are others but those are the most common. Not keen on any of them personally but fino is better than the others. It's very pale in colour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oloroso isn't "very sweet". It is aromatic, golden brown, quite dry and nutty. It is blended with Pedro Ximénez (very sweet) to make the "cream" sherries for the British market.

If you ever visit Jerez, book yourself on a bodega tour and you can try the whole range from the driest to the sweetest.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Pedro Jiménez is sweet and sticky


Aren´t we all !


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Oloroso isn't "very sweet". It is aromatic, golden brown, quite dry and nutty. It is blended with Pedro Ximénez (very sweet) to make the "cream" sherries for the British market.
> 
> If you ever visit Jerez, book yourself on a bodega tour and you can try the whole range from the driest to the sweetest.


They are great value for money. We did the ones in Puerto de la Santa Maria.

Amy, perhaps you just don't like wine Usually British complain it is too dry.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xicoalc said:


> Aren´t we all !



Hmm. I fear it‘s more likely I come under the heading of dry and sour.
And very well matured, in gin not oak😜


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I have just had wine delivered from a local shop 12 bottles of dry white.... Since the lockdown and difficulties of shopping I now have it delivered, pay by transfer, support local businesses etc...
I think they tend to have wines that maybe are not available in usual supermarkets, but I never pay above 5€ and always get a decent dry white. Some names are 
Nekeas
Glárima
Sanz Clásico
I also agree Barbadillo is not bad; they serve it in our local Andalucian restaurant.
In Ahorramás they do a lovely wine called Marqués de Vizhoja at around 5€ and it's a pretty bottle too! https://www.iberowine.es/fotos/marques-de-vizhoja_13971508552.jpg
I also agree that you should be able to go to any "normal" supermarket and get a decent white with Chardonnay/ Verdejo etc grapes from the region of Navarra/ Rueda etc. By normal I mean a medium to big supermarket in a town or city


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Castillo de Liria, a Valencian wine, is good value for money. There are two versions, dry and semi-sweet, and it is available in many supermarkets, including Mercadona, for about €2.40. If you are prepared to pay a little more, try Barón De Ley, a white wine from Rioja, available in Carrefour and many other supermarkets for around €6. Again, there are dry and semi-sweet versions.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I have just had wine delivered from a local shop 12 bottles of dry white.... Since the lockdown and difficulties of shopping I now have it delivered, pay by transfer, support local businesses etc...
> I think they tend to have wines that maybe are not available in usual supermarkets, but I never pay above 5€ and always get a decent dry white. Some names are
> Nekeas
> Glárima
> ...


Thank you 

So far I've tried a few Verdejos (and realised it's largely what I've been drinking in bars all along) and so far... I don't like them. None have been dry to me. Way too fruity. Very little acidity.

I have now however learned a few things about wine (including the fact that it's not just dry I'm looking for, it's very dry with high acidity). I've been using Vivino.com - Buy the Right Wine and have resorted to ordering wines online. I have a Spanish one to try so will report on that, but everything else I've ordered has been from elsewhere... I'm currently enjoying an excellent dry Riesling.

Sorry to all the Spanish wine fans. This country is wonderful for reds but I just keep being disappointed with the whites.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In my reckoning, best dry whites come from France, such as Muscadet and Pouilly-Fumé from the Loire region, excellent with seafood, Pouilly-Fuissé from Macon and the famous Chablis from Northern Burgundy, more robust . Some good dry white is produced in Alsace too, esp dry Riesling, with characteristic aroma. In UK, you can get cheaper varietal wines from Australia and New Zealand, using the same grape variety. They are not so easy to get in Spain and cost more.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Joppa said:


> In my reckoning, best dry whites come from France, such as Muscadet and Pouilly-Fumé from the Loire region, excellent with seafood, Pouilly-Fuissé from Macon and the famous Chablis from Northern Burgundy, more robust . Some good dry white is produced in Alsace too, esp dry Riesling, with characteristic aroma.


I reckon you're right  The one I'm drinking currently is a Riesling from Alsace, and I have a Muscadet in the "cellar" (i.e. corner of our tiny apartment).


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Seeing as we are diversifying, Cloudy bay from New Zealand is very good.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Isobella said:


> Seeing as we are diversifying, Cloudy bay from New Zealand is very good.


Agreed. I do like NZ Sauvignon Blancs, but Cloudy Bay appears to be not widely available and very expensive here?

For anyone after a well-priced NZ SB here we had this the other day 2019 Pagos del Rey Pulpo Sauvignon Blanc | Vivino

It was very good, though _really_ floral.

Edit to add - I just googled Cloudy Bay and it's expensive (to me anyway) everywhere. Seems I was thinking of Oyster Bay...


----------



## Rich & Wendy (May 28, 2018)

My favourite is Villa Maria from NZ. Available in Sainsbury's, but over here it's imported from Germany, so €10 - €12 a bottle.


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Rich & Wendy said:


> My favourite is Villa Maria from NZ. Available in Sainsbury's, but over here it's imported from Germany, so €10 - €12 a bottle.


Villa Maria used to be a regular buy for me in the UK. What site do you buy it from?


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

And if anyone else is here for recommendations, this SB was really enjoyed 2019 Félix Solís Southern Ocean Sauvignon Blanc | Vivino 

It's a much lighter flavour and easier to drink than the one I linked to above, which (for me at least) got a bit much after a glass.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Difficult to find wines from other countries in Spain seeing as it has so much choice. Have seen a few French wines in Alcampo but what costs around 8 euro are only 3 euro in France. The Gourmet shop in El Corte Ingles has wines from other countries but usually expensive ones. I am not a wine snob but don't like to go too cheap because of additives. I am mainly a red drinker. Due to the popularity of Prosecco in the UK there are now lots of Spanish brands on the shelves whereas before they were labelled Cava.

My Bestie lives next door to a large vineyard in West Sussex, Nyetimber. They do very good sparkling wine (don't think they are allowed to call it champagne) and it has won awards. A bit expensive but ok for occasional treat.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Isn't it great to chat about this than the Covid stuff all the time🍷🍷


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Isobella said:


> Difficult to find wines from other countries in Spain seeing as it has so much choice. Have seen a few French wines in Alcampo but what costs around 8 euro are only 3 euro in France. The Gourmet shop in El Corte Ingles has wines from other countries but usually expensive ones. I am not a wine snob but don't like to go too cheap because of additives. I am mainly a red drinker. Due to the popularity of Prosecco in the UK there are now lots of Spanish brands on the shelves whereas before they were labelled Cava.
> 
> My Bestie lives next door to a large vineyard in West Sussex, Nyetimber. They do very good sparkling wine (don't think they are allowed to call it champagne) and it has won awards. A bit expensive but ok for occasional treat.


Oooh we have an El Corte Ingles nearby but we've not got round to visiting yet. I didn't really know what was in there; we just walked past once and thought it looked interesting.

Never heard of Nyetimber although I've had other English wines which were very good. I can't imagine the cost of getting them to Spain right now however...

Thanks Isobella


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Have bought Nyetimber once, from their exclusive supplier, Fortnum and Mason! In blind tastings, they have beaten well-known Champagne marks.


----------



## Rich & Wendy (May 28, 2018)

Vinatis: Tienda de vinos online y champagnes


Líderes en venta de vinos y champagnes online. Mejores precios garantizados, ofertas, liquidación de existencias, envíos urgentes... Compra con todas las garantías.




www.vinatis.es


----------



## Rich & Wendy (May 28, 2018)

Amy123123 said:


> Villa Maria used to be a regular buy for me in the UK. What site do you buy it from?


----------



## Amy123123 (Aug 9, 2020)

Rich & Wendy said:


> Vinatis: Tienda de vinos online y champagnes
> 
> 
> Líderes en venta de vinos y champagnes online. Mejores precios garantizados, ofertas, liquidación de existencias, envíos urgentes... Compra con todas las garantías.
> ...


Hi Rich and Wendy, just wanted to say a very belated thank you for suggesting vinatis. I bought a couple of Villa Marias but I'm loving the damaged labels section. This is excellent and a bargain COLOMBARD-SAUVIGNON BLANC N°3 2020 - DOMINIO UBY just a shame they only let you buy one bottle per order when it's from the damaged labels section!


----------



## Rich & Wendy (May 28, 2018)

That does look interesting, I'll have to give that a try next time, thanks !


----------



## Rich & Wendy (May 28, 2018)

Here's another one I found on Drinks & Co, after trying it a few times in a local restaurant a few years ago :
Oro de Castilla is very similar to the NZ Villa Maria at almost half the price - they do charge for shipping though - 
Oro de Castilla Sauvignon Blanc 2020


----------

